# Great White killed at Sussex Inlet



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/a ... 6243061009


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Does not make rec fishermen look good even if the overwhelming number try to do the right thing. Hopefully those responsible are tracked down and punished along with some public exposure to ensure the message is not lost.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I love my fishing, but geez there are some wankers out there.......


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

You would have thought in this day and age that someone would have whipped out their mobile and started filming the whole thing. With a bit of luck the morons responsible will get found out.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Agreed. Deplorable.

But in the related link.........? 
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/s ... 6239034950

Kill 'em all I say. :twisted:


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

As though the person who commited the act wasn't bad enough then you get the low life's throwing in there 2 cents that it was a good thing.
The world has to many bottom feeders and nowhere near enough apex predators to clear them out.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Even if killing the shark was somehow required, and even if bashing it with a pole/gaff was the most humane way to do it, which reasonable person would do it in front of women and young kids?

.....obviously these clowns!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, poor form to bludgeon it in front of everyone.

I'd like to see another angle - to me it looks a lot like a mako.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Advocating killing the shark once you KNOW it's a GWS, because it "might have grown up to kill my children"? Wow... I'm not sure that even dunking someone in accurate, scientific research for a week, would be enough to change those sorts of attitudes.
> 
> Red.


The funny thing is these types of people never go in the ocean in the first place. They have absolutely nothing to worry about.

Yet I have never met someone who lived and breathed the ocean who had a hatred of sharks. Yet we're the most at risk of copping a nibble. :? :?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Davey G said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/anger-and-tears-as-protected-baby-great-white-shark-blugeoned-to-death-at-sussex-inlet-in-front-of-children/story-e6freuy9-1226243061009


Don't let Occy know you read the Telegraph!

Terrible actions by those fishermen


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad you posted this one Dave. I heard about it on the radio yesterday and it simply made me sick.
Even if they 'thought' it was a mako, or bull shark, or whatever, to do what they did, let alone the fact they did it in front of people who were down there to enjoy a beautiful day on the South Coast, not to witness a horrific act of cruelty and brutality on one the oceans most spectacular living creatures, is nothing short of disgusting. 
Those involved should be ashamed of themselves.
Scum, with precisely zero excuses for their actions.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I always dangle my legs over the side when blading the B... Not anymore...

Bad example of human existance right there, pathetic really...


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Yes, poor form to bludgeon it in front of everyone.
> 
> I'd like to see another angle - to me it looks a lot like a mako.


No need for another angle, Squidder. It is a Great White shark.
And what a disgraceful act. Hope they catch him and gaff him.
Cheers


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

First, let me say I am not supporting the actions that have been reported. I am always sad to hear of a GWS being killed but I do have a question.
Assuming the fisherman are telling the truth about incorrectly identifying the shark as a mako (which I have doubts about having seen both up close and alive) how would you suggest they dispatch the intended catch? Sharks are regularly gaffed before being tail roped and left tied to the boat until dead.
Maybe the way it was carried out was extreme but without having seen what happened either first hand or on video I find it hard to judge because, like most(?) fisherman who target pelagic fish for food, I carry an implement to give them a sharp rap on the head when landed. Helps to keep the flesh in good condition.
Is it possible the story has been blown out of proportion by the media suplemented by interviews with the non-fishing public?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I get what you are saying Sharknet, but check the body injuries from the pic. Gruesome.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree there is alot more damage than should be neccessary. Brain spike with a large knife would be faster as long as you could stay clear of all those teeth.
Still think its hard to judge tho. Alot of the damage could be failed gaff shots and prop damage as per the story.
Rob


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Reading the article made me mad, then reading the comments from many of the wankers (sorry moderators but I believe the word is warranted) made my blood boil. I am flabbergasted that there are so many people out there with such a fear of sharks and such a blatant disregard for life unless it is human!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> I get what you are saying Sharknet, but check the body injuries from the pic. Gruesome.


Could the body injuries have been from other sharks attacking? I once landed a large trevally and it had multiple similar injuries from attacks from other sharks.

Plus I am (for very good reasons), highly skeptical of the accuracy of any report from the press.

Trevor


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

they shouldnt of killed it at the boat ramp in front of kids, tele is full of sensationism and misguided truths and nobody but those there will every know what really happened.

Another possible angle but its not sensational enough for the tele
I wouldnt have thought they would be targeting sharks in the sussex channel, more likely a bycatch they were unprepared for and probably thought they were doing the right thing not letting it go amongst the holidays makers swimming.

does anyone have any recent data (reliable) to say there still threatened, once apon a time yes but I think like the croc that time has long gone.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWctJcIoAAB7fgAAQUGPacgABEAo+9f+gMACmYaqeyKPKep6nkm1NHpP1QPUyP1QxpiMBGE0MgDI0GqeIJmkR6RvVGgDQ9QxgQnVfOnZldasbRDfdxXxiLctrILvpKfpvg7DMZCIMnoh9NKWGHc0oPjDWYnzvnEbl1yhg53AtjREh7kiyeDuX49LnWx124wKAZTrQ0DMcd+ShpkUMAhP2E8LGUdaW4CN+nfSi5kzrVrO/JZOwKoNFzmQgJGgR4QzvUc1Ks6HLsYDCqGD8XckU4UJDLSXCKA==


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

No idea about current numbers, but like alot of sharks they have very slow growth rates and a gestation period of over 12 months so recovery will be very slow.
Apparently Maine (NE USA) where Jaws was based recently started seeing thier first GWS in 30 years due to an increase in grey seal numbers. Doco I saw stated they are having to close some beaches for the entire tourist season.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

eth93 said:


> Yet I have never met someone who lived and breathed the ocean who had a hatred of sharks. Yet we're the most at risk of copping a nibble. :? :?


Very Good Call, Same with Most Surfers/Bodyboarders i know.. seems those who know the risks and respect the ocean have a more tolerant view of sharks...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

We had a stingray killed at a beach down here and there was a beach "full of screaming and crying kids begging their parents to stop it " according to media reports,,found out later it was all a load of crock and the lines been trotted out again,i bet there was no crying kids ,,certainly poor form it was killed,,a bit of a worry it was a km up the river/inlet tho with kids swimming.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Any updates on whether they got the wanker(s)??


----------



## fishunter (Nov 5, 2011)

Ignorance is no excuse...


----------

